
How to Generate a PDF Using Node, React Components, and Headless Chrome - jjohansson
https://www.pdftron.com/blog/react/react-to-pdf/
======
jjohansson
Here's a direct link to the web-to-pdf GitHub project:
[https://github.com/PDFTron/web-to-pdf](https://github.com/PDFTron/web-to-pdf)

